# 1981 Rabbit s



## revjay (Mar 13, 2007)

I have come across a minty 1981 Rabbit s for sale. I am rather unfamiliar with different versions of the rabbit...was the "s" an official model in Canada in 1981? If so, does anyone know where I can find any original specs and pictures of them? This is such an unbelievably clean car...I'm sure that it would qualify for collector car plates (cheaper insurance)...if it is what the owner says it is.
He is asking $4000 CDN for it, which is pretty steep...but again, if this car is what the owner claims it is...might this be a car that holds its value if maintained?


----------



## revjay (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: 1981 Rabbit s (revjay)*

I may have answered my own question...I found a list of Rabbit Specs...
http://s87762315.onlinehome.us...ge=81 
I would still love to see any official VW spec scans or information pertaining to the 1981 Rabbit S


----------

